# The lil shadow :D ukbff 11/05/14



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought, you only live once so why not, let get out of the darkness lol..

at the moment am trying to bring a few of my negatives into positives, one of them is my back middle at the top, in lats pose it disappears...

therefore I started few exercises to target the area, and also weekly doing selfies  to see the progress.. so that's it for now..

P.S. hope to see @bail n @BigJim87 in about 7 wks time  so we can have a massie steak and a load of chips lol






95kg. @ 5"7


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Glad you started a journal bud,

Your back is looking good I think the lower traps/rhombus (however you spell it)

Will come out the more pealed you get the detail through


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

goodluck mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

good luck mate.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks gents, we'll see how it goes, every time it's a trail and error.. new things that I wanna try:

*hams and quads train separately

*cardio separately not in a same sesh..


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

What's your diet looking like bud?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Will follow


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck spud


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

bail said:


> What's your diet looking like bud?


Diet is nothing special, food that i hate when I eat it lol

I only use these protein sources: chicken/egg whites/beef/tuna/salmon

carbs: oats, rice, sweet potatoe

greens: whole green beans/ broccoli, Lettuce, cucumber..

this is my schedule when I work:

8am eggs ~10/ 50g oats, spoon of NPB

13-14pm chicken 250g / rice 50g

18pm chicken 250g/ greens

21pm 200g tuna steak/ rice 50g

00am tuna steak or chicken/or eggs / greens

03 chicken breast 250 / greens

06 liquid egg whites 10

8:30 same again


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

15.03.14

Zero energy, very sore, so no cardio, no weights...

16.03.14

Work till 19:00

Maybe cardio 1hr on a spinbike after work..

Legs for tomorrow, also time to switch fatburners


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Finally my weights arrived, so i trained in the garden, fresh air, awesome..

Glute sesh:

Leg curls 6*14

Stiff leg dl 4*12

A bit shoulders..

Another advantage of training at home - straight after peps shot...

Rest n wait for pm quads session

Need to get rubber flooring now :\


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

94 kg.

Changed fat burners for 2wks

Chest n triz day today

1.30 min weights

30min cardio

Started a sunbeds and i hate them so much


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sauliuhas said:


> 94 kg.
> 
> Changed fat burners for 2wks
> 
> ...


I love em!

That smell of burnt skin etc lol

Feels really nice on the beds... 6min is all i do tho... Ginger so... Lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> I love em!
> 
> That smell of burnt skin etc lol
> 
> Feels really nice on the beds... 6min is all i do tho... Ginger so... Lol


Lucky you don't disintegrate, worse than vampires are gingers


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PaulB said:


> Lucky you don't disintegrate, worse than vampires are gingers


I use protection... Mt2


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Love mt2 gives me such a hard ons lol 

Last year tan lasted for so long, and when i was working on doors, being on a diet and get asked "did u go on holiday" used to put me right off plus tren i suppose


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What competition was that in your Avi mate.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> What competition was that in your Avi mate.


11.05.2013 ukbff SE.. beginners


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sauliuhas said:


> 11.05.2013 ukbff SE.. beginners


Nice! Condition looks good.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

I came first, but didnt bother with finals, because of many factors that was going on at the time..

This year should be fine, apart from mrs aint happy with me spending 3hrs everyday in a gym, plus i work nights...

But only few wks left, all going nice n slowly, how's your preparation @Suprakill4 ?

19.03.14 back session and a bit of biz..

Started with pull ups

Lat pull down

T bar row

Seated row

One arm dumbell row

.. And few more exercises.., I try to do only 3 sets, load of reps, and target my back all possible ways..

Ghrp and cjc stopped from today..


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

last year


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sauliuhas said:


> View attachment 147481
> last year
> 
> View attachment 147482


Fcukin hell. Second pic look amaZing.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks bud

Think i was 1-2 weeks out, i peaked, and then killed it lol, therefore started later this year and a bit different



Tren was very high tho :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ah ha!

I know who you are!

South east 2013... You beat my mate in the 1st timers then they took your invite away because of... What was it, complications?

The only complication was that you had competed before in another fed?

Basically a cheat?

Robbed my mate of the feeling of winning in his 1st show...

Could man up and do the right class?

Or maybe do Mr.class... I jumped in at Mr.class...

Your a high enough standard for Mr... Not sure how well you'll do now your known as a cheat.

Lol any way what show was it that you had already done, what fed?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Complications were, finals were in m'cr, i worked out the costs, etc.. My mrs qualified for bikini, so we both didnt go, my income was unstable, and then ive been offered a job..we bought a house, and to find it wasnt easy, thats why i can take things easyer now..

I am not ready for mr Cat yet, prob next year, and yes i was competing before.....in olympic weightlifting and powerlifting comps 

U not in this year anyway are u?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sauliuhas said:


> Complications were, finals were in m'cr, i worked out the costs, etc.. My mrs qualified for bikini, so we both didnt go, my income was unstable, and then ive been offered a job..we bought a house, and to find it wasnt easy, thats why i can take things easyer now..
> 
> I am not ready for mr Cat yet, prob next year, and yes i was competing before.....in olympic weightlifting and powerlifting comps
> 
> U not in this year anyway are u?


I was told you had done another bbing show there for not a 1st timer?

Had the invite taken away and the runner up received an invite instead?

Me... Looking at late shows

Not sure yet.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Nah, house was my dream, and full time job, so really focused on that.. That's why I asked who gets invites to a finals, as i thought only those who comes first, but A few categories were with runner ups...

Mr u90 is very strong cat. Ricardo is very well proportioned as u know..


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sauliuhas said:


> Nah, house was my dream, and full time job, so really focused on that.. That's why I asked who gets invites to a finals, as i thought only those who comes first, but A few categories were with runner ups...
> 
> Mr u90 is very strong cat. Ricardo is very well proportioned as u know..


He turned pro and then had it revoked as not a UK citizen so I assume as he can't turn pro he can't comp at the finals?

Or did they give him his pro card in the end?

Tbh Im not looking at that level... Im not there yet, i just wanna do well at quals etc.

Probably gonna do nabba class 4 any way.

Standard in nabba is very high now.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

nice one sauliuhas, best of luck with prep, show em hows done


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> nice one sauliuhas, best of luck with prep, show em hows done


Thank u  tomoz or should i say today? Lol my cardio day, no weights, and 30 min posing, might start posing routine practice..

How's u doing?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> He turned pro and then had it revoked as not a UK citizen so I assume as he can't turn pro he can't comp at the finals?
> 
> Or did they give him his pro card in the end?
> 
> ...


I think they did?!

U're not far.. @5'5 107k, seen ya vids  was that 260k DL for reps?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

sauliuhas said:


> Thank u  tomoz or should i say today? Lol my cardio day, no weights, and 30 min posing, might start posing routine practice..
> 
> How's u doing?


madman, still up?  oh routine?, fun fun, about time, not much to go for you; you better nail that split again 

im all good, enjoying sun, bulking like porky and back to moody island soon


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

No more splits, too old to stuburn lol

Yea am still up, working nights, so nailing meals every 3hrs without failure..

I might choose the same tune but different version this year, if it will work






Solid tune


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sauliuhas said:


> I think they did?!
> 
> U're not far.. @5'5 107k, seen ya vids  was that 260k DL for reps?


9reps

Not done anything like that since my hernia tho


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Spoke to the runner up/actual winner of your class last yr and he said he was given a 1st place trophy and an invite to the finals because the winner/actual loser (you) had been disqualified as you had competed in bbing previously and there for was not a 1st timer.

So seeing as you were stripped of your invite all the complications you mentioned were irrelevant as you had no invite...

Think that's pretty bad...

I remember my 1st win on stage...

Was amazing.

Matt (the runner up/actual winner) was robbed of that feeling and was handed a trophy and invite i think in panthers gym... No one to cheer and say well done... No cameras etc.

Pretty harsh when you think about it...

Why didn't you do inters at least?

Its like me going over to nabba and doing novice class... Wouldn't be fair as i have experience...

I feel like you have avoided answering this in previous posts...

Danced around the subject and baffled us with bull shyt...

Were you disqualified yes or no?

I know the answer i want you to say it.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

sauliuhas said:


> No more splits, too old to stuburn lol
> 
> Yea am still up, working nights, so nailing meals every 3hrs without failure..
> 
> ...


too old??? riiight  splits ... good for the show :laugh:

yeah working nights is disaster yet if you can eat every 3 hours not that bad i guess rather wait for a break

thats very weird choice of the song good beat tho


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> Spoke to the runner up/actual winner of your class last yr and he said he was given a 1st place trophy and an invite to the finals because the winner/actual loser (you) had been disqualified as you had competed in bbing previously and there for was not a 1st timer.
> 
> So seeing as you were stripped of your invite all the complications you mentioned were irrelevant as you had no invite...
> 
> ...


No i wasnt,

At least no one told me that if i was, have they got any proof of me doing shows before? No!

He got an invite at the end of the day, anf finals is that counts not the regional comp in my eyes..

20.3.14

Day off, was supposed to do cardio, but after sunbed felt asleep for 2solid hrs 

So for me its 3on 1off looking forward to shoulders sesh tomoz,

Going to try rear delts first, then press behind neck(traps gets involved), side rises, and load of shrugs various angles to hit my traps as its well behind from lower back..


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> too old??? riiight  splits ... good for the show :laugh:
> 
> yeah working nights is disaster yet if you can eat every 3 hours not that bad i guess rather wait for a break
> 
> thats very weird choice of the song good beat tho


No fancy c...p just pure solid posing, no ballet dancing lol..

Are u doing olympia this year?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

sauliuhas said:


> No fancy c...p just pure solid posing, no ballet dancing lol..
> 
> Are u doing olympia this year?


aaah shoot, only serious ''stuff'' from now on? well OK still cant wait to see it

me??? naaah im still amateur  , Im far far from olympia, some work need to be done  might do qualifier some time in autumn, in states tho, im done with ukbff ...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sauliuhas said:


> No i wasnt,
> 
> At least no one told me that if i was, have they got any proof of me doing shows before? No!
> 
> ...


No i can't prove it but sure the ukbff could or they wouldn't have given Matt the 1st, the trophy and the invite...

Had you done another show?

Yes or no?

Maybe get in touch with the ukbff and find out if tout dnt know...

You may well still be under a ban if you received one...


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> No i can't prove it but sure the ukbff could or they wouldn't have given Matt the 1st, the trophy and the invite...
> 
> Had you done another show?
> 
> ...


I didn't rerceived anything.. And not been informed..

So as far as my concern is, am in..


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> aaah shoot, only serious ''stuff'' from now on? well OK still cant wait to see it
> 
> me??? naaah im still amateur  , Im far far from olympia, some work need to be done  might do qualifier some time in autumn, in states tho, im done with ukbff ...


Y?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

UKBFF BRITISH CHAMPIONSHIPS INVITATION - An invitation to the UKBFF British Championships will normally be issued to the winner of each class at all qualifying competitions. If the standard of the class is very high, more invitations may be given...

There u go James..


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

sauliuhas said:


> Y?


lets say they dont really care much about their athletes / competitors and signing 4 year membership was waste of money and time  but lets talk about you and your prep  its your journal afterall


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> lets say they dont really care much about their athletes / competitors and signing 4 year membership was waste of money and time  but lets talk about you and your prep  its your journal afterall


Interesting..

Well am a secret ifbb pro and prob got banned lol..


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

sauliuhas said:


> Interesting..
> 
> Well am a secret ifbb pro and prob got banned lol..


hehe yes you better watch your back now :laugh: :lol:

interesting about bans and federations tho, one of the athletes failed drug test in IFBB Europeans, was all over FBook explaining whats happened and so on and then she came in few months later and won British Finals, how about that, so you never know, I guess those are banned or not banned who represents particular gym and so on so on, I can go about this for hours  

how often you hit treadmill now or you do minor for now?, you were crazy shredded back in London last year


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> hehe yes you better watch your back now :laugh: :lol:
> 
> interesting about bans and federations tho, one of the athletes failed drug test in IFBB Europeans, was all over FBook explaining whats happened and so on and then she came in few months later and won British Finals, how about that, so you never know, I guess those are banned or not banned who represents particular gym and so on so on, I can go about this for hours
> 
> how often you hit treadmill now or you do minor for now?, you were crazy shredded back in London last year


I actually done treadmill once so far, prefer bike, or crosstrainer.. Tried to do 1hr in the morning, but it just made me knackered, so i got to the old system, 30 min after weights at 125bpm..

I was talking a lot with "the champ" last year, so we found many new things that works well for us..

Are u staying in US?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sauliuhas said:


> UKBFF BRITISH CHAMPIONSHIPS INVITATION - An invitation to the UKBFF British Championships will normally be issued to the winner of each class at all qualifying competitions. If the standard of the class is very high, more invitations may be given...
> 
> There u go James..


How did you find out my real name! You stalking me or some thing?

What was that in aid of mate?

Proof you have an invite slip?

I know you had one... They gave it to you on the day lol i saw that with own eyes...

This proves nothing how ever as i doubt very much they were gonna send some one to your house to formally rip it up in front of you lol.

Its a good job you didn't turn up at the finals if you didn't actually know as you would of had a wasted trip...

Im sure you were disqualified...


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

If i would be banned why would i bother dieting and etc? I phone them tomoz to find out, cuz this is news to me

Not stalking ya mate, but knowing oponents always motivates me to work harder..  judge me on this if u want, but thats how ive been taught


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

sauliuhas said:


> I actually done treadmill once so far, prefer bike, or crosstrainer.. Tried to do 1hr in the morning, but it just made me knackered, so i got to the old system, 30 min after weights at 125bpm..
> 
> I was talking a lot with "the champ" last year, so we found many new things that works well for us..
> 
> Are u staying in US?


oh yes I know am cardio feeling  I used to do one in the morning and one in the evening  posing sessions also add some cardio, remember those in a day when used to do, good posing sessions drain well. now on and off as have to travel but will stay permanently once visa sorted


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sauliuhas said:


> If i would be banned why would i bother dieting and etc? I phone them tomoz to find out, cuz this is news to me
> 
> Not stalking ya mate, but knowing oponents always motivates me to work harder..  judge me on this if u want, but thats how ive been taught


You may not have been banned buy 100% disqualified.

My buddy was given a 1st place trophy after being awarded a 2nd on stage.

Your invite would have been invalid had you turned up on the day.

Have you answered my question yet, may have missed it but haven't seen a yes or no yet...

Had you competed prior to this show?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Banned for what?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

cas said:


> Banned for what?


Have you been reading or not?

For competing as a 1st timer when not an actual 1st timer... Hence disqualification and Id only assume at least a one yr ban...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Have you been reading or not?
> 
> For competing as a 1st timer when not an actual 1st timer... Hence disqualification and Id only assume at least a one yr ban...


I went back a few pages, I couldn't have gone back far enough.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

cas said:


> I went back a few pages, I couldn't have gone back far enough.....


Sorry mate that sounded sh1tty didn't it lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Sorry mate that sounded sh1tty didn't it lol


I didn't take it that way bud


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Emotional in Herrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Could you stop trashing this journal?? not nice at all, seriously


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck mate, will follow. Are you planning on putting in specifics (i.e gear use, macros and training etc) or...? im guessing, competing, you wouldnt give away details?

p.s. second pic looks insane...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fitrut said:


> Could you stop trashing this journal?? not nice at all, seriously


You talking to me?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Right updates:

I asked mod to delete this thread, as i didnt expected all this BS.. I came here to share my knowledge, and to get advice..

I've emailed ukbff, and i wasn't disqualified, and I've not been banned... and it was my first comp..

However shoulders day went well,

I've spend more time on traps today, as it's lagging part big time..

@Ragingagain

My cycle is verty simple, prob 90% uses it before comp..

I don't count kcal, i focus on prtotein and carbs + veg.. I weight my food..

All the rest goesd by how i feel, and the mirror..


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

sauliuhas said:


> Right updates:
> 
> I asked mod to delete this thread, as i didnt expected all this BS.. I came here to share my knowledge, and to get advice..
> 
> ...


heeey dont delete this whole thread, delete those silly comments and add idiots on ignore as I do


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sauliuhas said:


> Right updates:
> 
> I asked mod to delete this thread, as i didnt expected all this BS.. I came here to share my knowledge, and to get advice..
> 
> ...


Dnt delete it you boob

All you had to do was say yes or no and if you read back you'll see it looked like you were dancing around the question and not answering it with a yes or no...

Ok so you were not disqualified and it was your 1st bbing show...

The runner up who I know very well has 1st place trophy for this show and class tho... No idea what's going on.

Carry on, I'll still be in here reading and posting


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fitrut said:


> heeey dont delete this whole thread, delete those silly comments and add idiots on ignore as I do


Who are you referring to as idiots?

Would you like to explain how you come to such conclusions?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

(hack squat alternative, nicely involves quads, glutes, and hams)

legs day today, done lots of leg extensions

squats

leg press

i should be struggling to walk tomorrow lol

hams


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sauliuhas said:


> (hack squat alternative, nicely involves quads, glutes, and hams)
> 
> legs day today, done lots of leg extensions
> 
> ...


Fcuk that video made my back hurt lol. Never seen it done like that before, would snap me in two with my glass back.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk that video made my back hurt lol. Never seen it done like that before, would snap me in two with my glass back.


have you tried deadlift on Hack squat? awesome exercise, there is no hack machine in my current gym but I may try this alternative as sauliuhas did, excellent idea!






ha try with baby weights and should be OK once master it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

fitrut said:


> have you tried deadlift on Hack squat? awesome exercise, there is no hack machine in my current gym but I may try this alternative as sauliuhas did, excellent idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good and have a hack squat pretty much exactly the same in my gym. My backs only just recovered (will never fully recover) from injury and have managed to do back extentions for 2 weeks now so once it's a little stronger (no lower back work for 2 years now) could look at adding these.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> That looks good and have a hack squat pretty much exactly the same in my gym. My backs only just recovered (will never fully recover) from injury and have managed to do back extentions for 2 weeks now so once it's a little stronger (no lower back work for 2 years now) could look at adding these.


Oh right, I see, sorry to hear that, no way you should do after back injury unless fully recovered. to have back injury no joy, im lucky as never had one


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sauliuhas said:


> (hack squat alternative, nicely involves quads, glutes, and hams)
> 
> legs day today, done lots of leg extensions
> 
> ...


Fck me id be struggling to walk if squat like that...

Loads of un needed pressure on the lower back...

I can't see how that is beneficial in the slightest tbh.

Im actually concerned for you doing them...

That's nothing like what id call a hack squat, for me its like a smith squat with feet out in front of you not behind like they are in this vid

P.s those leggings look very gay lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> That looks good and have a hack squat pretty much exactly the same in my gym. My backs only just recovered (will never fully recover) from injury and have managed to do back extentions for 2 weeks now so once it's a little stronger (no lower back work for 2 years now) could look at adding these.


That's one of Charles Glass's moves I think.

You'll not be doing these any time soon...


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> Fck me id be struggling to walk if squat like that...
> 
> Loads of un needed pressure on the lower back...
> 
> ...


i didnt felt any pressure on my lower bck, but yea it looks in vid that it does..

its reversed hack squat alt.. and yes those leggings look so gay  i always wear trousers on top, and knee supports, just to keep legs and knees warm...

chest day today ..


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Quick update on my diary,

Changed my meals a bit, trained shoulders today, really liking behind neck presses..

Still holding lots of water and fat 

The biggest downturn today was mrs burst into tears as my ego is going through the roof, that too much of bb in my life..

So if it will carry on like this, I'll have to do something about it..


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Fat fcuk


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

3.4.14

60 min cardio sesh in the morning

Ego training today, i mean legs.

Legs in the afternoon:

5min stepmill warm up

Squots 60*16, 100*15,140*15,170*10,200*9, hams started cramping, so couldn't go to failure

Leg press: 7 plates x3*15-20

Stiff dl 60*15,100*15,140*6, 60*10

One leg curl 3*15

Lunges

Leg extensions

Calves

Done! Lowest bw 90.4,


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> 3.4.14
> 
> 60 min cardio sesh in the morning
> 
> ...


When you said you were on very high tren...

What is that classed as mate?


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> View attachment 147481
> last year
> 
> View attachment 147482


2nd Pic...conditioning is insane...how grainy!!

Whats the secrets? haha

How low were your cals in the last 4weeks up to that show mate?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

GetSuperBig said:


> When you said you were on very high tren...
> 
> What is that classed as mate?


Classed as stupidity, experiment etc.. I know it was legit and working as it should, my seshions were angry like never before..

I didn't bother with kcal counting, just watched my phisyque..

No secrets, just crazy training, raw egg whites lol


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> Classed as stupidity, experiment etc.. I know it was legit and working as it should, my seshions were angry like never before..
> 
> I didn't bother with kcal counting, just watched my phisyque..
> 
> No secrets, just crazy training, raw egg whites lol


So no idea of macros buddy?

Im dieting atm you see so just wondered how low you need to go to get that look tbh..

By stupidty....over 200mg a day ?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

GetSuperBig said:


> So no idea of macros buddy?
> 
> Im dieting atm you see so just wondered how low you need to go to get that look tbh..
> 
> By stupidty....over 200mg a day ?


Paypal me 50 notes, and i will disclose the whole shabang lol... Or google lol

As long as u get enough pro, u can play with carbs..

Create your log, and ask, people will give u advice, r u competing?


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> Paypal me 50 notes, and i will disclose the whole shabang lol... Or google lol
> 
> As long as u get enough pro, u can play with carbs..
> 
> Create your log, and ask, people will give u advice, r u competing?


Google.....

No not competing but dieting down slowly.

On 500mg tren e a week....been higher hence why I wondered how high you had been...

Wouldn't mind experimenting myself.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

GetSuperBig said:


> Google.....
> 
> No not competing but dieting down slowly.
> 
> ...


U want ace, not E to begin with..


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> U want ace, not E to begin with..


Couple of my mates have done 200mg a day with low test and winny for 8 weeks and said the changes are insane...

I have ace too...

Higher than 200mg a day? Guessing if it's those doses it's short stints


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Found it...you were doing 300mg eod.....highish..but not crazy"


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Im guessing you could eat pretty much 300g protein, with some EFAS then carbs JUST post workout for the last 4weeks on that much tren and you would just mutate?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

GetSuperBig said:


> Im guessing you could eat pretty much 300g protein, with some EFAS then carbs JUST post workout for the last 4weeks on that much tren and you would just mutate?


Carbs pre not post.. And it's a combo not just tren, has to be good stuf not bunk..

Get decent halo, hgh, ull get 3D looks  ive never tried hg  to much money


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> Carbs pre not post.. And it's a combo not just tren, has to be good stuf not bunk..
> 
> Get decent halo, hgh, ull get 3D looks  ive never tried hg  to much money


Just carbs PRE? and that would be it...then low low again on off days for like the final 4-6weeks along with NO Test..HIGH Tren, halo and winny?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

U pushing it mate lol

But yes try it, let us know, add cardio, fat burners


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Pushing it....haha...how am i?

Im probs a legit 10% now...got 8weeks till i finish dieting...go away with my mrs for our anniversary.

What brand do you prefer?

I would PM you but got another few days till i can use PM's...


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Me atm....unpumped.



This is on 800 test e. 600 rohm npp.

50g carbs pre and intra. 70g post workout. 270g pro. 30g fats.

Just added 30mins cardio in 4 times a week.

Wanna be absolutely peeled in 8 weeks.

Work and at uni so not active apart from gym...

Off days i'm just having protein and greens to create a nice deficit.

5IU hgh. 50mcg t3 and 40mcg clen being used...

Last week in April I wanna change to exactly what you did so i can experiment for 5wwwjs till I go away.

so if u wanna be an absolute legend I'd love you to go into more detail please


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Pm mate..

Good shape, ure more ripped then i atm  and am 5 wks out..

Don't forget the natural peanut butter  that stuf is awesome..

Test e dont fit in there :\ its more for bulk


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> Pm mate..
> 
> Good shape, ure more ripped then i atm  and am 5 wks out..
> 
> ...


But you're a monster!

email us mate? or text... ill just edit this


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

...


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

..


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

4wks out, droping peps from tomoz.. And should staring water.. Defo this year i started too damn late...imprtoved on my upper middle back..

Cardio is 1hr ED, and pwo 20-30min..


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

2 wks out... Lowest bw 83.4.. Maybe i should go into u80kg..

Still holdfing a lot of water(fat in all fearness lol)



Planing on sodium loading and depletion, then carb loading no sodium, aldactone..

Just cuz i want to try and see how it goes...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

sauliuhas said:


> 2 wks out... Lowest bw 83.4.. Maybe i should go into u80kg..
> 
> Still holdfing a lot of water(fat in all fearness lol)
> 
> ...


drying out nicely, well done!


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> drying out nicely, well done!


Thank u... Mrs finding hard times, as am hungry, grumpy, all the time... I wanna hide somwhere for the next 2wks


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

sauliuhas said:


> Thank u... Mrs finding hard times, as am hungry, grumpy, all the time... I wanna hide somwhere for the next 2wks


ha can imagine  does she compete?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sauliuhas said:


> Thank u... Mrs finding hard times, as am hungry, grumpy, all the time... I wanna hide somwhere for the next 2wks


Lol imagine how my wife felt when I prepped for 14months... Had 10weeks off... Well I say off... It was same food but more of it and a good cheat once a week... So just like full prep with more food...

Kept cv in etc.

That was hard times lol

How tall are you mate?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Nop, she's not competing this year, final exams for her, and that is more important, also it's better to prepare for one family member at a time.. 

Am 5.7" or 170cm


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

sauliuhas said:


> Nop, she's not competing this year, final exams for her, and that is more important, also it's better to prepare for one family member at a time..
> 
> Am 5.7" or 170cm


aaah but she knows whats this is all about tho  anger and hunger  :laugh:

true that


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

how did this go mate??


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

bail said:


> how did this go mate??


A what?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sauliuhas said:


> A what?


The show


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

says above my friend; 11 of may, and that's next week lol

where's your thread gone?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

finally it's over lol..

unexpectedly after restricting fluids, for 26hrs, my bw dropped to 79.1kg, so instead of planned inter u90, i had to go to inter u 80... could go to u80..but never mind, little step by step..

it were 7 of us, in cat, judges held us for very long time on stage, and i almost collapsed lol.. show was run through style, and it's a lot better, quicker..me thinks..

came first again, and will maintain training and diet, until the finals.. at around 11pm, when we got back, had tiramisu ice cream, and woke up this morning, very vascular, so ice cream suits me.. lol..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> finally it's over lol..
> 
> unexpectedly after restricting fluids, for 26hrs, my bw dropped to 79.1kg, so instead of planned inter u90, i had to go to inter u 80... could go to u80..but never mind, little step by step..
> 
> ...


Sweet, my pal placed 2nd yesterday in his first comp ukbff, Jason beadle. No sure of cat he was in though


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

He just told me he was inters u80.. so you beat him lol.. ya must know him


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> He just told me he was inters u80.. so you beat him lol.. ya must know him


he was so ripped.. well done


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> he was so ripped.. well done


You both go British finals then. Well done pal


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

nice one sauliuhas, well done! saw pic on fbook, looked sick


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Get some pics up bro


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pics mate!! Well done.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Me and my gf afterwards...


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> View attachment 150825
> 
> 
> Me and my gf afterwards...


Legs are beast mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Legs are really good mate.


----------

